# Painting endeavors, of a pathological idler.



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Greetings!

First off sorry for the english. Not my primary language.

I've been thinking for some time now, about starting my own painting service. Nothing too fancy, no big painting studio. Just offering my "skills" for commisions, and an occasional mini on Ebay. Howewer my problem is that I seem to never be able to finish a mini. I always have a whole pile of diffrent projects, and I can't ever finish one, before taking on a next wip. I thought I would start this thread, in order to gain some tips, critique and experience, as well as work on my lack of modelers work ethic, and learn to complete my projects. 
















































First lesson learned: mini photography. I suck at it. Also I need to buy some of those daylight bulbs, as the one i've used, gave such a strong yellow light, that I had to take some of the photos with flash instead. And that's something You dont want to do apparently. Well next time will be better.

And my current project: Space Hulk Genestealers. Its still a heavy work in progress. You can see that I am painting in segments. Finishing highlighting, and shading one limb/armour section, before moving on another. Thats why, whole parts of the figure are still unfinished, or untouched. The photos were once again made using flash, sorry for that. ​ 









































This stealer will be part of a group of display Space Hulk Genestealers, painted in different colour schemes, that I plan to make. The one above is painted in "classic" scheme, which is basically my variation on the 'Eavy Metal classic purple/blue color scheme, shown on GW display figures and old SH artwork. I am gonna paint two of those. Then its onto "Adrian Smith Stealers". These will be 2-3 stealers painted in the black carapace/red flesh scheme, that You can see on the Space Hulk cover artwork by Adrian Smith. Also one of them will be painted in a variation of that scheme, with the flesh painted with white accents, as seen on the Smith cover of the 3rd edition Tyranid Codex(still my favourite Tyranid artwork). After that its onto the "Giger Stealers". Two or three Stealers painted to resemble the original king of the Xenomorphs. A Gigerian bluish/brownish/metalic alien. And finally I am gonna finish the group with two Stealers painted in my take on the Hive Fleet Leviathan scheme. But its all just plans, for now. I still have to complete this guy first.

Comments, critique and questions are welcome.

Thats it for now. Ill post some wip photos later.

Let me end with shamelessly advertising that the Wraith is now On Sale.

Cheers!​


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Love the colour blending on the wraith. also the stealers spine. 

Very very nice.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Some very very nice work there. If you could keep up that quality, don't think people would mind hiring you for some painting work.  Though you need to finish painting the model then. Hahaha.
Looking forward to seeing more! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Painting in sections is interesting; however, as highlighting is a good way to tidy up if you accidentally touch the wrong area I can see it not being for everyone.

I agree that your work is very skilled, if a little high contrast for my taste.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Beautiful work man. The bottom edge of the cairn wraith's cloak is simply stunning and the rust and oxidation on the scythe blade is very nicely done. Look forward to seeing more work from you in the future.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Firstly, don't worry about the english. Yours is better than most. As for your painting. Wow. The cairn wraith is magnificen and the genestealer will be once finished. I am no great painter but I am very impressed with your work. Truly excellent.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

That Cairn Wraith is Beautiful, wonderful job on the blending. Your stealer seems to be coming along quit nicely and as for commission work, well I dont see why not.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful blending on the Wraith's cloak! Hope to see more of your stuff!


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Greetings

Sorry for the lack of updates. Got buried in work. Though I did managed to do some painting in too.

I've finished this Chaos Champion in several days. Found the 6th edition Chaos hero miniature, forgotten in my bits box. Dusted it off, cleaned it, slapped on a new plastic head, and strapped a shield to his back.










































I was aiming for a toned-down, oldschool, 'Eavy Metal style with this guy. Unfortunately my photos still suck. They mini looks a bit better in person. Diffrent for sure. I've tried tinkering a bit with the color balance, in a photo editing program, but the final result is still noticably off from the figure in hand. I guess I will have to invest in, a better photo setup. Or maybe ask one of the many hipster, pseudo-photographers that are strolling around college grounds in such vast numbers, if any of them has any experience in shooting static, miniature models.

The photos were taken before any varnish was applied(other than a bit of gloss, on the blood stains). However I've just bought my first ever can of "Purity Seal", and plan to give the mini a protective coat tommorow. Though to be honest, I am dreading doing that, since that will be the first time, Ill be using a spray on, matt varnish, and I've heard some horror stories allready man. I am gonna shake the shi%^ out of that can, before each pass, and try to keep the coats light, however there is always risk, that tommorow the model will end up "winter themed".

I still want to do a small, wooden display stand for the model. Perhaps with a sculpted star of the pantheon? However I couldn't find anything in my house, that would fit for a stand. Gotta look for a carpenter nearby, and ask for scraps.

I've also managed to finish, that first "classic" Genestealer. Overall I am happy with the way he turned out, but there are some areas that feel a bit rushed. Especially the base and the claws. Well, gotta pay more attention to it next time. A second "classic" Stealer is in the work.


















































And some more pics of the Genestealer. This time with flash. 



































Edit: I've also updated the photos of the Wraith, in the first post, since the original photos got deleted.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Chaos Lord is superb; I especially like the different leather areas.

The Genestealer is interesting; it is very well painted but I find the skin too pallid, so it looks more like a zombie than a vital killing machine.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i love the genestealer, truely ace models


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work man! I love the Chaos lord and the Stealer is so vibrant. I will have to respectfully disagree with Dave. I think the skin tone works wonders with the glowing blues of the carapace. Stellar job!


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

I've been recently tidying up my workspace, and found out that I have enough loose, plastic Space Marine bits, to make about 6 battle-brothers. So I decided to make a small Ultramarines Combat Squad. I allready ordered some additional plastic and resin bitz, to add some extra bling to them.

Here is an Ultramarines test model:

















It was a quick, rough paint-job, to test some of the techniques to use on the proper squad. I used it to try out several diffrent mixes of blue paint, until I got just the right kind of Ultramarines cobalt that I like. I also experimented with diffrent textures. Normally you give the model a coat of matte varnish, to unify the look of the figure. Here however, right after I finished highlighting and shading, I applied a coat of semi-gloss varnish to power armour alone, and given the rest of the figure a matte finish. After that I started the weathering. It was supposed to create a diffrence in textures. A contrast between the dry, matte, dusty weathering in the recesses, and the slightly glossy look of the polished ceramite, showing through.

The results were mixed. The diffrence in texture is indeed noticable. It doesn't clearly show it, in the pictures, but its well visable when holding the mini in hand, and moving it around in light. Also the overall look of the figure is more toned, and realistic. 
There were some drawbacks however. In the beggining I was very happy, with the mix of blue, the model was basecoated with, but the application of the semi-gloss coat, has darkened it considerably. Normally gloss varnishes, intensify the contrast of the colors, in a usualy pleasing way. Here however it made the basecoat darker, and the highlights less defined. As this was a fast, test paint-job, I didin't bother with smooth highlighting, or precise weathering, but at the end, I've applied a series of very fine, small scratches to the armour. Now they are almost invisible. Perhaps the varnish got spoiled, but the air conditions.

To improve this method next time, I would have to:
-add more enchanted blue to the mix, and make the highlights more defined, to compensate for the glosse coat. Perhaps use a white undercoat, instead of black
-gloss the figure after highlights, but before applying the shadows, and all the scratches. It would add to the realism, by preventing the reflective glare to show up in shadowed areas, and dented/scratched battle-damadge.

This method can give nice results, but it needs a lot of work, and I am not sure I want to do that for the whole squad. I think I am gonna stick with the more traditional, Eavy-Metal type of painting. It might be less realistic, but its more defined, eye-catching, and requiring less work. I wont be repainting the test figure. Its gonna be a gift to my little brother, for donating all his Space Marine kits to me, right after he decided he wasn't interested in miniwargaming after all....a week after he bought them. Kids.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Dirty Marine!

Awesome paint jobs, from start to finish, but to see a "mucky, is in the middle of a battle, not anally fixated on emperors cleanliness" marine painted to a high standard at the end +rep :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work man! That is one sexy looking marine. Great job on the weathering and detailing. All in all A+ work.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

That Marine is Diiiiirty. Love it!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

One of the best ultramarines I have seen up till now. I can't stand how they are always depicted as the squeeky clean guys, this actually shows how tough they should be.


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Some first, rough, blu-tack mock-ups of the proper squad members, to figure out the poses.

Brother Ortan:

















I've slightly converted the arms, to make an aiming pose. I also made a green-stuff recast of Marneus Calgar Ultramarine badge, and applied it as a shoulder pad symbol.

Brother Cator:









I wanted a dynamic tactical marine pose. I used the assault marine legs, and slightly tweaked the position of the arms, to convey movement. I didn't make a chapter symbol for his shoulder pad, as I plan to try to paint some freehand design there. The little trinket hanging from his belt is from the Grey Knights kit.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the kneeling/aiming pose man. Consider that one stolen for future use:biggrin:


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Also some older wips from my workspace, currently on hold.

Dark Eldar Kabalite Warriors:

































Still a lot to paint, before these guys are finished, not the mention the rest of the squad. The sculpts are great, one of the best looking plastic squads out there, and the minis are a joy to paint. However its taking a lot longer to finish these guys, than I tought. Quite a lot of diffrent materials, and multiple highlights on all those armour segments. Their red shoulder pads, are gonna get some wash, and glaze treatment, to make them less-pink, more gore-red, and visually tie them with the purple of the armour. I am not sure about the flayed loin-cloths though. On their own, they look really good I think, better then the photos show, becouse the flash kinda ruined the highlights. However I think they don't fit the color composition of the models. They turned out too bright and warm. I forgot that they were supposed to represent dead, flayed flesh, and I painted them the way I do normal skin. I am gonna have to weather, and darken them somehow. Perhaps some heavy glazing? With grays, and greens? Suggestions, are welcome.

And a bit of fantasy. Again, all heavy work in progress, with whole segments of the minis unfinished, or untouched:

Start of a Swordmasters regiment:

















I am happy with the way, transitions from blue shadows, to pure mithril silver, came out on the helmet, shoulder pads and vambraces. The face also turned out nice, for a single rank-and-file, regiment figure. Not happy with the reflections on the sword. Gotta repaint that later, and aim for smoother transitions. The gold parts are to be repainted as well. I was using a very, very old GW gold paint pot, with the pigment inside separated form the binder. I tried to paint with it, and it resulted in a really ugly, grainy texture(cant see it on the pics). Plus I used to much inks, and shadows making the gold look more like brass. Other than that its all wip. Almost everything below his waist is yet to be properly painted. Many of the upper body parts, are also lacking definition(gauntlets and fingers have no shadows, for example).

Start of a Skaven Warriors regiment:

































20 of these little buggers to paint. I am quite proud of the subtle fur effect, I managed to get on little rat's arms. Though the red armour needs some stronger highlights I think. Also gotta start thinking about faster, batch-painting, if i am to ever finish a 20 man regiment.

All the minis in this post, are currently on hold right now. Gotta finish two commisions, and the smurfs squad first.

As always any comments, criticism and questions are welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Kabalites look superb; the highlight on the purple appear especially smooth.



TheProcrastinator said:


> I am not sure about the flayed loin-cloths though..... I am gonna have to weather, and darken them somehow. Perhaps some heavy glazing? With grays, and greens? Suggestions, are welcome.


I usually paint flayed skin as normal skin then stipple with green and purple.

I like the diffuse reflection of the crest on the Swordmasters helmet.

The Skaven looks technically very skilled; however the armour and flesh seem to be stylisticly different so do not sit quite right together to me.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Droool, I love the purple and black of the DE!

Fantastic job


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Flooded by work in recent months. No time to paint. I did however manage to finish a squad of Necron Immortals:


















I wanted to give them that Heavy Metal, dark cast iron look. The scratches on the metal are not a representation of wear and tear of the actual armor - since Necrons "magic alloys" are probably immune to such nuisances - but its meant to represent scratches on the dust and patina of age, that covers their metal skins. I did however paint some heavy weathering on the blue and gold decorative elements, since those were probably standard ceramics. Unfortunately it's not very visable in the photos becouse of the refective glare. I've covered the blue areas in semi-gloss varnish, perhaps I should change it to matt.

If You like em, please vote in my new CMON galery:
http://www.coolminiornot.com/298404?browseid=482440


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent transitions on the cabling.

the weathering to the blue and gold works well on the shoulders; however I find in makes the forehead stripe look a little poorly painted rather than weathered. Although it is less realistic the model might pop more with a smooth forehead stripe.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Those are some sexy Crons mate! Love the color transitions.


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I find in makes the forehead stripe look a little poorly painted rather than weathered. Although it is less realistic the model might pop more with a smooth forehead stripe.


I think it looks better in person, since the large photos are less forgiving. When viewed in hand it has more or less the appearence of a worn, weathered material. But yeah, I know what You mean. I think it was a mistake to paint all the cracks, with a black paint. It gives too much contrast, and looks like there is a gaping hole in the surface. Could have used more grays and transitions. But then again it was a whole squad and there is an "idler" in the thread title so...

Here's what I bought a few days ago:









Wow, GW plastic kits really have gone a long way. Its the most complex wargames model I've tackled, so far. This is probably going to take forever to finish. Anyway, first wip shots:

The necromancer 

















Underside of the main carriage wip

























I'll try to post an update every one or two days. The sooner its finished, the better.

Oh, and by the way. The Immortals are now on sale 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pro-Painted...152?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231a39f0b8


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Ooooh, those bones are shaping up to be freakin' gorgeous :victory:

Really like your high contrast blends, the carriage is going to look awesome.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The carraige is looking great so far and I'm absolutely amazed by your necrons. The way you've managed to weather the metal has been pulled off really well. Good job!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work on the base of the Necromancer's robe; however the grey around the hood seems a little stark and thick.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Some amazing work going on here, well done sir!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cracking work so far man!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The necron immortals are looking really sharp except the OSL around the eyes. That really detracts from the rest of the model. It is too harsh and too saturated. It makes them look like they have green stripe make-up under their eyes.


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Small update.

Top part of the carriage:

































I think I may re-drybrush the flagstones later, since the black wash has toned down the highlights, and drained them of most colour.

Next up: The hellish bone.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

omfg!, your painting stills are amazing. 

How long have you been Painting and how did you get so good?

Do you have any tips for a painting simpleton such as myself? :laugh:


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

turel2 said:


> How long have you been Painting and how did you get so good?
> 
> Do you have any tips for a painting simpleton such as myself? :laugh:


Thanks Man.
Though I've been keenly interested in all the aspects of GW hobby for over ten years now, I've only started actively painting in the last three years, or so. As for how to best acquire the painting know-how, I guess reading painters blogs, and frequently visiting sites like Cool Mini or Not, are good ways. Thats the way I learned to paint anyway. I try to visit CMON at least once a day, and most of my knowledge came from that place, or the links it sent me to. 

As for tips: dillute Your paint, and never, ever put Your tea cup right next to paint mixing cup


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Another small update. Work in progress on the hell-formed bone. Its still far from finished. The highlights are too bright and contrasting and I haven't shadowed it yet, so the whole thing is gonna be flooded with several black glazes before the end. The bone elements are definitely the worst parts of the painting procces. Highlighting and blending all the soft shapes, and bone edges is a pain in the ass. And there are still more of those to do.


----------



## davidg32 (Dec 19, 2008)

How did you get such a great bone effect?


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Back after a longer break.

Here's something that I am working on right now. It's about 85% finished. Tommorow I should have the pics of an almost complete model.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

This painting is off the hook! holy crap! +rep

Loved the work on the Scythe and this Nid beast


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

That beast is terrifingly disgusting! Excellant work.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

very skilled work mate!! gruesome and gory just like it should be.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent transitions.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Just looking back from one of your earlier posts, how on earth did you manage to create such a realistic fur on your Skaven? Some question for those veins on your 'Nid model! I would love to see any tutorial you could put together. +rep


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

The trick in painting the fur is doing a series of very rapid, subtle movements of the brush hand. The hand and the wrist are still, You only make subtle but fast movements up and down with the fingers holding the brush. It has to be very quick, rapid and spontaneous. Don't try to purposefully, slowly and carefully paint individual thin lines, becouse then Your hand starts to shake and the brush strokes are too defined and thick. It's also important to find a right position for Your hand, so that during the brush strokes, only the very, very tip of the brush meets the surface of the model. Once You get those fast, thin brushstrokes down, You highlight the fur areas, by applying successive smaller but brighter patches of color, using those fast brushstrokes.

The veins are super easy. Just take Your choice of red/blue/purple paint, dillute it with water or Games Workshop Lahmian Medium and apply it with a detail brush in "veiny" shapes.  When painting veins, its important to remember that circulatory system shows "glazed" by the skin surface, so it has to be transparent. Paint the first veins using a very watered down glaze. After it dries, take the same colour, this time less watered down, and apply it inside the line that You made previously, sort of like shading. It will give the impression of tranparency, as the core of the veins will become more and more defined, the more opaque colour You will apply inside the transparent, glazed lines. It's good idea to mix the paint with GW lahmian medium, as it will give Your mixes very nice glazing qualities. Also remember to use different colours. Change between red, purple, or blue. Sometimes I would some red veins and then glaze some parts of them with more or less watered-down glazes of blue or purple.

I don't have any work-in-progress pictures, but perhaps this will help. Yeah I know, they look shitty, just bear with me. 










Step 1: Paint the veins using a heavily watered-down red glaze. It has to be transparent. As You can see in the picture I am making the veins thicker at the "root" and going thinner as the veins branch out. 










Step 2: Use the same colour as before, only this time a bit less watered down. Still transparent, but not as much as before. Apply the same veins inside the lines You made before, only this time make them shorter and if you can, more narrow. The goal is to make the "roots" of the veins more defined and to keep the ends of the veins transparent. You can also add some new veins here and there, as long as they are shorter. The most important thing in this step is to simply make this new layer shorter and more defined. Don't branch out as much as before. Ideally You can also try to make those new lines more narrow than before, so that You are painting them inside the previous lines. This will help the illusion of transparent veins even more, but it's not necessary if You don't have the time or steady hands for it. The important thing in this step is to use less watered-down paint than before and to keep the lines shorter.










Step 3: This one is optional. If You have the time, or are trying to paint some very defined veins, You can repeat step 2, with even thicker paint and even shorter lines. It will help define the veins further. It all depends on how happy You are with the effects after step 2, and how much time You have. If You want to, You can apply even more succesive veins, using more and more opauqe paint.










Step 4: This is also optional. After You are done, take some dark blue, or purple paint, dillute it to a glaze and apply it here and there. You can use it to paint individual blue veins, or to glaze the existing red ones.

Hope I am making sense. If You got any further questions, just ask.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Excellent walk through! much appreciated.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

They make my skin crawl mate, i think i need to have another shower!

Amazing work! keep it up!


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Almost ready...


























Just need to prepare a proper photo set up and its done.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Have you considered entering golden demon at games day? Your painting is beyond compare with even some of the best GD winners. Rep!


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Finally done. The sculpt was a joy to paint and the organic nature of the beast, meant that I could paint more freely and spontaneously, without worriyng too much about neatness or perfect brush strokes.



> Have you considered entering golden demon at games day? Your painting is beyond compare with even some of the best GD winners.


GW no longer holds Golden Demon in Poland and I am waaay too lazy, to move my ass and take a few days trip beyond the border 


















































If You like it, please leave a vote on my CoolMiniOrNot profile:
http://www.coolminiornot.com/310349
http://www.coolminiornot.com/310347
http://www.coolminiornot.com/310359


Cheers!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

*Smashes head against the nearest wall*


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Good god that is amazing! 

Voted!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is just..... fucking awesome.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh my.....

Superb bit of work on the big Nid and a very nice how too on the veins as well.

Voted.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

Win.

GEIF MOAR PLX!

That is all.

:wink:


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

I would like to see some more of those dark eldar, all of your work is flawless by the way.


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone!




dthwish09 said:


> I would like to see some more of those dark eldar


The Kabalite Warriors are currently on hold. I've done about half of the unit. I still have some Necrons to finish, but after that I think about returning to the DE. Will post pics, when something new will be ready. Thanks again.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

These are absolutely stunning miniatures! I just felt like i did when i was five, when i first wandered through an art gallery... completely dumbfounded!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

That Tervigon is out of this world! + rep! 

How did you create the slime on it?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I think the wet effects are really what makes the tervigon exceptional-- it's masterfully painted, but all the snot and slime and goo and all of it just makes it clear you're dealing with something...that words fail to describe adequately. Something very alien, maybe. I don't know, it's just awesome though!

Do you use fishing string and liquid resin for your wet strands, or do you do the heat gun and clear plastic technique?


----------



## TheMissus (Dec 1, 2010)

Absolutely fucking amazing!!! You are a true artis and inspiration. I love the dark eldar scheme and I might steal it if you don't mind as I love purple.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

That Tervigon is amazing! :good: Have you made any more progress on the Vampire Counts carriage?

+rep


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> How did you create the slime on it?





The Son of Horus said:


> Do you use fishing string and liquid resin for your wet strands, or do you do the heat gun and clear plastic technique?


Sorry guys. Apparently my reply post was lost among the recent shenanigans with the russian hacker. So here it is again:

The trick is simple. It was made using glue. Cheap, clear, universal glue. You don't need any fancy brand, in fact the cheaper the better. Find a clear, liquid, office glue that leaves those annyoing, stringy spiderwebs that stick to Your fingers every time You touch it. Then simply apply it to the figure, by "stringing" it between any two parts of the model. After You applied the glue, let it to dry and then paint it in desired colour. Most such glues can be easily mixed with paints before applying it to the model, so that there's no need to paint it afterwards. However the particular local brand that I bought, didn't mix well with other liquids (it turned rubbery), so instead I just glazed the glue after it dried, with bloody mix of paint (blood red with some black and brown to darken it). You can also mix the glue with a bit of varnish, it will fill it with bubbles and give it, a milky appearence and color, but You will have to work fast with it, before it turns rubbery. Finally, after it all dries, add several liberal coats of gloss varnish. Check these video tutorials, for more insight:








 



Chris Guard of Mardat said:


> That Tervigon is amazing! :good: Have you made any more progress on the Vampire Counts carriage?


None whatsoever . The carriage is currently on hold. I first want to finish the Dark Eldar Warriors. After that, its either a Pre-Heresy World Eaters Cataphractii Terminator squad, and a Word Bearers Chosen squad with Dark Apostle. Also a display Black Templars Emperor's Champion. Maybe I'll manage to squezze the carriage somwhere in there  


A little guest entry. Its an old update and the model allready has a new owner, but the original post was lost, before Heresy Online went down. THIS IS NOT MINE. The Hellbrute was painted by my brother. The git is too lazy to create his own account and plog, so he asked me to advertise his work. You know what, screw him. I am taking all the credit. Let's say its mine. 


























































and a few flash photos, to show off the gloss, of the fleshy parts.
































If You liked it, please leave a vote in the git's gallery: 
https://www.coolminiornot.com/314368
https://www.coolminiornot.com/314364

As for me, frentic atmosphere at work and lack of time prevented me from painting anything lately. But I allready have a few interesting projects in mind. First though, I would like to finish some of the older ones. Like the Dark Eldar Warriors squad, which wip I posted a few pages back. Also, I'll be adding to ForgeWorld's increasingly growing pile of money, so expect something pre-heresy from me in the future. Something bigger this time. Perhaps even merting a separate plog on its own.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Great tutorialvids. :good: I do not know for what but I'm sure I'm gonna use it sometime in the future.


----------

